

Ask HN: Which other large tech companies should Yahoo buy? - jkaljundi

Let's fantasize, which we properties should the large tech (Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon) companies buy next? Yahoo is on a buying spree and will do many more, so the competitors should prepare as well. Yelp? Viber? Pinterest? Path?<p>From the mega deals, either Apple, Microsoft or Google should try to buy Facebook and not settle for Twitter.<p>On enterprise front, there is potential for someone to start acquiring many smaller B2B tools and integrate just their salesforces, while keeping the services independent.
======
lazyjones
Hindsight bias: they should buy more chinese / asian e-commerce sites (like
Alibaba).

------
orangethirty
It should buy Yahoo.

